# how early is too early for bloodworms?



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

I heard awhile ago that they can choke on them so I just want to make sure that I wont kill em all off by feeding them worms. they are about 4 weeks old and about 1cm long


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

thetyeman said:


> I heard awhile ago that they can choke on them so I just want to make sure that I wont kill em all off by feeding them worms. they are about 4 weeks old and about 1cm long


you should be fine


----------



## boontje (Mar 27, 2005)

I can imagine they are too small for mealworms or eathworms,
but too small for blood worms seems very unlikely.
They grow too large to be interested in bloodworms very quickly.


----------



## xtreme_s10 (Mar 14, 2005)

Sometimes when they eat the bloodworms, half of the worm pokes out from behind their gills. In some cases this has caused some of my baby p's to die. I think at 1cm they should be ok.. ive found that the best and cheapest way to feed them is just with flake food.


----------

